# BHA Pres. in SLC 8/7



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Backcountry Hunters & Anglers Pint Night


Fisher Brewing Co. in SLC (21+)
August 7, 2018
6pm - 8pm


BHA President Land Tawney and Chapter Coordinator Ty Stubblefield will be there as well as Brian Call from Gritty Bowman!


Come hang out and share stories and talk public land hunting!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I will try and make it. Should be a good get-together.


----------

